# 75 gallon reef build



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello,members.i require your assistance with my 75 gallon build up.i currently have a 33 gallon reef system and just decided today that i am going to upgrade to a somewhat larger system than what i have running now.my 33 gallon have no sump/refugium just a skimmer,so with the 75 gallon,i know i need a sump but do i need an overflow box,how many umps do i need and what about the plumbing?any advice and inputs on how to go about this new endeavour i am under taking.thank you for your time...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Can't read your blue fonts


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

same here.


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

my bad...do not know how to change it :bigsmile: its about my new 75 gallon tank whether or not i need an overflow box and how many pumps i require and the plumbing and so on and so forth.i need help on how to tackle this new project


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

gearsofwarfan said:


> Hello,members.i require your assistance with my 75 gallon build up.i currently have a 33 gallon reef system and just decided today that i am going to upgrade to a somewhat larger system than what i have running now.my 33 gallon have no sump/refugium just a skimmer,so with the 75 gallon,i know i need a sump but do i need an overflow box,


If your tank is not drilled you need to either getting it drilled or getting an overflow box in order to connect the tank to the sump. I recommend you getting it drilled. Improperly designed overflow box will have a good chance of causing flooding. For the cost of a overflow box, you can have the tank drilled and getting a couple of bulkheads and still have some changes in your pocket. 


gearsofwarfan said:


> how many umps do i need


You mean the circulation pump or the return pump? For circulation pump (circulate water in your tank), depends on what critters you want to keep in your tank. tell us what you want to keep long term and we will recommend something.


gearsofwarfan said:


> and what about the plumbing?


What about it? Again depends on your tank is drilled or overflow box. Plumping will be a little bit different. Even for drilled tank, depends on how many holes you have it drilled, you can implement several different styles of drainage. look up herbie drain and beananimal drain and come back and tell us what you want.


gearsofwarfan said:


> any advice and inputs on how to go about this new endeavour i am under taking.thank you for your time..


have fun.


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks,george for your input.i am thinking of keeping SPS and LPS but mostly SPS,fish wise i guess a tang or two,clownfish,gobies,wrasses and other peaceful critters.drilling is out of the question as i do not have the equipment nor the skill to do so.i just want a sipmle set up,nothing too fancy as long as it gets the job done:lol:


----------

